# Kid pictures!



## timberdoodle528

All this baby talk.... I thought it'd be nice to start a thread where we could post some pics of our kids!

Mine is 6 1/2 months old now. Here's Matthew!


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Ava, 11 months old


----------



## Burksee

You both have very cute little ones. My "baby" is now 10 years old, going on 25. TD and Kush, some advise I'd like to offer up and I'm sure there's more than a few that will agree with me. Be careful, kids grow up way to fast, do not ever pass up the opertunity to take advantage of this time in theirs and your life! 
Here's my Samantha (Sam) at our now annual Daddy/Daughter Camping/Fishing Weekend this past fall. This was our 5th annual, looking forward to hopefully many more! 
















Yes, Steve - Although now only part time, I'm still driving a mini-van! :lol:


----------



## Firecracker

I would put pics in here but you all know I am too stupid ....

I have 3,
Son's 16, 13 and Daughter 11...


----------



## huntingfool43

Here is Gwendolyn in her first set of camos. In this picture she is about 6 weeks old, she is now 9 weeks old.








[/IMG]


----------



## woodchuck71

Says file is to big

I have 3
oldest Gabrielle
second Victoria
youngest Isabella

I think this is a great Idea even though I cant figure this [email protected] thing out


----------



## Firecracker

lol , neither do I ... I gave up trying to post Pics here...


----------



## Fishcapades

Wow Megan, he sure is getting big.

Ill post up some pics of my daughter Angell who is 4 this evening.


----------



## booker81

I need to get more batteries for the camera!

The latest pic:










I'm sure I will have more in time....


----------



## autumnlovr

Cute kids everyone! I have no biological children of my own (but they're REAL easy to rent when I'm feeling "motherly"). I do have a stepson and I'd post his picture but he's 32 and would definitely be embarassed if I plastered his face in the children's photo album! :lol:


----------



## Firecracker

aw cmon !!
Guess what........... I just figured out that no matter WHAT I figure out on posting Pictures..........this is a Brand new PC and does NOT have Pics on it at all, So why in the heck do I keep trying??


( No I am NOT blonde LOL)


----------



## booker81

More baby pictures!!

Haley still guarding Savannah 










Sleepy baby:









Half awake baby!









Sleeping on Dad


----------



## Pine Needle

I need to get some new pics on here but anyway this is from last spring after mushroom hunting. My boys are Chase 10, Daniel 8 and Jack 5. They love to hunt for those shroons.


----------



## FREEPOP

GVSUKUSH said:


> Ava, 11 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that cute, she's already learned to pass-out, just like daddy :lol:
> 
> Nice pics everyone
Click to expand...


----------



## GMONEY

me and my baby girl (10yrs old)


----------



## GMONEY

my big girl (14yrs old)


----------



## puttputt

nice pic but who's the father?:lol::lol::lol::lol:

and she don't looka lika she from da hood.


----------



## dinoday

Here's my 12 yr old baby









and my 13 yr old(I think he's about 11 in this pic though:lol


----------



## GMONEY

puttputt said:


> nice pic but who's the father?:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> and she don't looka lika she from da hood.


 
you asked for it heres me with my little one, no we're not really from the hood


----------



## Firecracker

lol.... what ya know......... she didnt get her Looks from you thank God


----------

